# 7ft Olympic bar for 6ft Olympic bar



## eot (Aug 6, 2013)

I recently bought a chromed 7ft olympic bar and have found out i don't have the space to use it properly. Would anybody in the North East of England (or someone who doesn't mind travelling) want to swap it for a 6ft olympic bar. The bar is in very good condition and is not damaged in any way.


----------



## eot (Aug 6, 2013)

Im also open to offers if anyone would like to buy it.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

how much? and where are you based in north east?


----------



## eot (Aug 6, 2013)

£70 and Ellington, next to ashington


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Shame you're not local to me although I would prefer to swap for a 5ft bar.


----------



## eot (Aug 6, 2013)

where are you based? if you're willing to travel, ill swap it for a 5ft.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

eot said:


> where are you based? if you're willing to travel, ill swap it for a 5ft.


I'm in Leicester so for that reason it isn't happening.

I'd be better off just buying a new 5ft one. :lol:


----------

